# How to keep caulking from cracking?



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

There is a plethora of products to choose from. Are you using products that say 'best' on the tube or the $1.49 stuff?


----------



## MWM (Mar 29, 2005)

Teetorbilt said:


> There is a plethora of products to choose from. Are you using products that say 'best' on the tube or the $1.49 stuff?


No, I'm using a decent product. DAP Premium Latex Painter's Caulk. It goes on great, and the bead smoothes easily, but when it dries it's not pliable, so if the house shifts a tad, the opening I filled with it cracks.

Any ideas?


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

You may want to try an acrylic product, it remains flexible.


----------



## MWM (Mar 29, 2005)

Teetorbilt said:


> You may want to try an acrylic product, it remains flexible.


Thanks! I'll give that a shot and let you know how it goes. Anyone else can feel free to chime in as well!


----------



## DecksEtc (Feb 8, 2005)

I wouldn't think that a 55 year old house would have much "settling" to do. It sounds like maybe there is movement in the walls/floors? That or the molding wasn't installed properly? 

In my experience I've never had latex caulking crack or seperate from the trim/walls before. And, I've caulked and painted new homes before the "recommended" 1 year "settling period" has occurred.


----------



## George Z (Mar 15, 2005)

The best of caulking will allow 50% expansion.
That may sound like a lot but in reality, if you have
a "hairline" crack the caulking will allow only half a hairline
worth of expansion!
In my experience the most common cracking of caulking
is the one you are describing. Very common when crown molding
is not installed properly.If you press it with your hand does it move?
If it does even elastomeric caulking cannot help you. 
It has to be installed properly.


----------



## MWM (Mar 29, 2005)

I'll have to press on it and see if it moves. It's a good possibility it wasn't installed correctly. I plan on installing crown molding in my dining room...and would like to avoid the same problem...what's the "proper" way to install it?


----------



## George Z (Mar 15, 2005)

"...what's the "proper" way to install it?"

You will likely get a better answer to that from a carpenter.
or someone that specializes in that.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

Most trim carpenters today tack the moulding to the wall and ceiling and depend on the caulk to fill gaps and 'glue' it into place.
The proper way is to rip cleats, fasten them to the studs and then fasten the trim to the cleat. It's pretty simple to spot. If the nails are near the edges, it's a cheapo job. If the nails are near the center, they are going into a cleat.


----------



## Trey (Apr 17, 2005)

Two caulks that I use and like are Duron Maxflex and Sherwin Williams Sher-Max, in that order. These elastomeric caulks can take a little more movement.


----------

